# Anti Wrinkle Cream?



## Ezskanken (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello Ladies of IML,

My wife would like to know if any of you use an anti wrinkle cream, and if so, which one.  Thanks!  I know this is kind of silly, but I don't have a clue.  She asked me to find one and this is the first place I went


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## nexifirm57 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Anti wrinkle cream info*

Hello There 
I can give you a sollution,and solution is skinplexin for more details you can visit - nexifirm.com[h=4][/h]


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 30, 2013)

nice first post.


----------



## Anthony Tate (Aug 29, 2014)

Choosing up the best anti wrinkle and anti aging skin products is really a difficult thing since there are thousands of brands floating out there.


----------



## PLpb (Aug 30, 2014)

Ezskanken said:


> Hello Ladies of IML,
> 
> My wife would like to know if any of you use an anti wrinkle cream, and if so, which one.  Thanks!  I know this is kind of silly, but I don't have a clue.  She asked me to find one and this is the first place I went



Hi, that's actually a field I'm an and able to access research on it... Try vivant skin care products or skin medica. Both $$$ but I've seen the clinical efficacy


----------



## Anthony Tate (Sep 2, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Hi, that's actually a field I'm an and able to access research on it... Try vivant skin care products or skin medica. Both $$$ but I've seen the clinical efficacy



Vivant do have a lot of alcohol in their products, but not sure if somebody has problem with.


----------

